# Katrina



## Shadow (Sep 1, 2005)

Thoughts and prayers go out to all the good people of Louisiana,Mississippi,and Alabama that have had to endure this disaster.


----------



## DL Rupper (Sep 1, 2005)

Katrina

Amen.


----------



## Cindy Hendricks (Sep 1, 2005)

Katrina

Let's show them how much we are thinking of them by donating to the Red Cross:  http://www.redcross.org/

You can donate online or call 1-800-HELP-NOW (1-800-435-7669).  The website may take a minute to load - probably because of the traffic going to that site for updates on the areas affected.  I hope all our members, friends and families in those areas are ok.

Cindy


----------



## Kirk (Sep 2, 2005)

Katrina

cinnister, great post! Actions do speak louder than words.

We have firends who lived in Biloxi. Havne't heard if they got out.


----------



## Cindy Hendricks (Sep 2, 2005)

Katrina

Boy, I sure hope they did and if not that they are safe!!


----------



## DL Rupper (Sep 3, 2005)

Katrina

Hey people, what we need to do is come together as a Nation and help the people.  We need to stop the finger pointing that immediately started up trying to lay blame.   90,000/sq miles of the U.S. is totally devastated. Can anybody grasp how hard it is to organize support for a disater that is bigger than anything we have ever witnessed.  Everyone is trying to help, but can you imagine the logistical problem this created.  You can't just send troops in if you can't support the troops.  If they go in without support (food, water, gas, medical help, etc.)  they become part of the problem.  If you send troops from Ohio you have to get them packed 1 to 2 days and then on the road 1 to 2 days before they can even get there.  I know because my son helped work the logistics support of a Air Nat'l Guard Combat Communications unit in Ohio.  They got on the road yesterday. You just can't move organizations overnight. One thing I do know, nobody and I mean nobody slow rolled the support because the New Orleans folks didn't vote right or because of their enthnicity.  Again we need to get beyond this finger pointing and work together as the UNITED STATES.

P.S.  All the national media seems to be doing is taking sides in the finger pointing.


----------



## Kirk (Sep 3, 2005)

Katrina

Great post, DL! It is good to hear from someone with first hand knowledge. I can also tell you thet there is a group of Escapees RV Club members who work with Red Cross disaster relief who have been up to there necks in volved now since they pulled into the HQ area on Wednesday evening through Thursday. It takes a while for people to get there and then they have to start the supply chain going. But before you can send supplies, you have to locate them and collect them. That is the part that the Escapees have been doing since Thur. morning. This only happened on Monday and it was not possible to even know what needed done before the storm was gone. It has now been four + days and there are thousands of volunteers and national officials moving into the area. I just don't understand what it is that people want? 

There is one thing, however that this has seemed to point out. We are not as geared up for a major terror attack as many had thought. Perhaps even this will have some positive effect in the long term. I have much empathy for those who are in the middle of things, and to be impatient is understandable. But some seem to feel that the country owes them something. I hardly believe that. Why is it that even something of this type has to be used for politics? 

I just want to locate my friend to see if I cam help him! I am positive that his house is gone.


----------



## DL Rupper (Sep 3, 2005)

Katrina

Kirk, good luck in locating your friend.  I agree we are not ready for a major terrorist attack and maybe this tragedy will help us get ready.  Mistakes were made, but we need to profit by them and put the politics to bed and work for the common good.  Again, hope you locate your friend.


----------



## Krazeehorse (Sep 3, 2005)

Katrina

When would the critics have time to talk to the media?  Wouldn't you assume that they would have their sleeves rolled up and hip boots on and be part of the solution, not the problem?


----------



## turnipbwc (Sep 4, 2005)

Katrina


I wonder hom many of those MEDIA people have donated money or helped in any way ?
turnip


----------

